# Hi All!



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Greetings from our little family here in No. California, which is me, my hubby and our 4 furrbabies (2 girls and 2 boys).
We are both 30somethings. Our kitties, Mozart, Ginza, and Kayla, are almost 2 years old, and Pixie is 6 mths old.
They were all adopted from different shelters as kittens, and we just adore them.

If I did it right, hopefully their pics are in my siggie. I've got loads of other pics in their albums, one of their links is also in the sig. Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Superkitties, and welcome.. I'm glad you found us. Your pictures show up very well. I had a Pixie too, who was very special to me (you know how that happens. You love them all, but....) I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do! The members are great.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Cute sig too! :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum. We look forward to hearing more about your kitties!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome! Hope you have fun here. 8)


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for your nice welcomes!
There seems to be a temp prob with Imagestation so I wasn't able to link pics, but I put some recent ones in the Gallery http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1166. Here's a little more about our kitties.

Mozart is our incredibly laidback orange butterball. He is so easy going and relaxed about everything. The world can be crashing around and he will continue to sleep. He does not talk much, and when he does, it's a very tiny quiet chirp.

Ginza is the complete opposite: very energetic, very jumpy and very smart. He can open doors, kitchen cabinets and turn faucets. He needs to be in whichever room I'm in, and he will faithfully trot around with me all the time. He growls at strangers approaching the house to warn me. He has a very loud siamese-like yowl that he uses occasionally.

Kayla is our little princess. She is very particular about who touches her, and is very dainty and tidy. You can almost feel her rolling her eyes at the boys' antics. She's too dignified for that, but Pixie is putting an end to it, and she's so disarming Kayla will even play with her.

Pixie, our little baby, is still developing. An incredible bundle of energy like all kittens, and keeps her older siblings on their toes, which is much needed! She is very obstinate and willful, and relies on her cuteness to get her out of trouble. She is very vocal, whether expressing her need for food constantly or chatting with us about the day's events.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Superkitties and welcome!!!!
Your babies are just sooo cute!!!!  @@@


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*H i all!*

Welcome, and thanks for telling us about your kitties.
It's wonderful how they all have their own personalities, isn't it?


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, love the pic of your kitties they are really adorable


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!! Kitty pics are wonderful!!!!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

welcome to our cat forum! Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yay! I just copied and pasted! That's Superkitties' Pixie.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Superkitties ..you have a cute screen name


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Cute sig too! :lol:


Thank you! I can't take credit for it though, another wonderful cat lover did it for me. I'm pretty inept at these things


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome superkitties! Gorgeous babies you have there :)


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

awwwww! They are cuties! Welcome to the cat forum


----------

